# VIP - VIP Gloves



## System (17 December 2018)

On December 14th, 2018, Voltage IP Limited changed its name to VIP Gloves Limited.


----------



## greggles (30 April 2021)

Saw this stock moving today, so decided to take a look at the financials that were released today and it looks like some solid numbers.

They produce a range of nitrile gloves which, given the current pandemic, is likely to be a product subject to increasing demand.







Quarterly results: $17.18 million revenue and $5.8 million net profit. Market cap is only $40 million. 31% quarter on quarter revenue increase and 19% quarter on quarter average selling price increase. Dividend of 0.018c per share.

Based on the current financials, this looks undervalued to me.


----------



## henxas (29 July 2021)

Another great quarter and insane 2021FY!


A few key points to take from this ann:

*Compared to last year the same quarter revenue, the company is up by 164%!
*2020-2021 FY approx 400% revenue increase!!! Totalling almost $50M AUD! 
*Lines 7 and 8 will run by the end of September!
*Company has enough funds to continue aggressive expansion and no external capital is needed!
*Company has EU, received US accreditations. Just applied for Australian TGA certification. This is the only thing that separates them from becoming global glove suppliers!
*Company will continue to pay bloody dividends!

And yesterday the market cap of this company was only $34M!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 September 2021)

Even with the new $30 million facility incorporating 10 new production lines on the vacant site next to the current factory, that will produce more than 2.6 billion gloves by 2023 – almost triple current capacity and enough pairs for every man, woman and child in China - VIP Gloves still will account for a sub one per cent share of the global annual nitrile glove market of 300 billion pieces.

CEO Joe Wong cites China where per-capita usage is a mere ten units, compared with 150-160 pieces in the US and other developed countries.


> “_We just need every adult in China to use just one more pair and that will give you an additional two billion pieces_,” he says.




....  _wasn''t that the refrain from the cotton mills of Bradford?_


----------



## mullokintyre (24 September 2021)

Added this one today.
Only a little bit, not a lot on offer.
Seems like we will forever need PPE.
Mick


----------

